
Pine Gap, Australia - hestefisk
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Gap
======
jerrysievert
there's a tv show of the same name: a fictionalized drama -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7371868/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7371868/)

it appears to be available on netflix in the us

------
azylman
This comes up in a lot of Australian TV, like Pine Gap
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Gap_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pine_Gap_\(TV_series\)))
and Secret City
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_City_(TV_series)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_City_\(TV_series\)))

------
selimthegrim
Falcon and the Snowman is an underrated film peeking into the geopolitics of
this in the 70s

------
fowl2
800 is a lot of people. What do they all do, and why do they have to do it
from a satellite downlink?

~~~
kdtsh
We have no idea, but their work is apparently a key contributor to ECHELON.

------
deogeo
Interesting. I wonder how many foreign military outposts the US has within
_its_ borders.

~~~
celeritascelery
Probably a lot fewer then it has in others.

------
joshka
Why is this news?

~~~
celeritascelery
It’s not news. It’s an interesting article. I certainly didn’t know about
this.

~~~
A2017U1
It's quite amusing how many Australians don't even know of it's existence, nor
of the leeway it buys us in international relations.

Even more obscure is the Harold Holt Naval Communication Station and it's
immense value to US Submarines in the Indian ocean. Darkly(Hilariously?) named
after an Australian PM who drowned at sea.

